# Awesome Coach, Gary Neal - G's Archery - Finger Lakes Region, NY



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Everyone...
Here I am at basically the end of the best indoor season I have EVER had feeling like I should say thanks!!

So -I thought it would be appropriate to thank and shamelessly promote my coach here in this section.:teeth:

My coach *Gary Neal* and I met about 12 years ago and have had all sorts of fun on the range and on the line during our friendship. For me it was all about fun and flingin arrows!. About 3 seasons ago I decided to "go Pro" and really take my shooting seriously. I had never asked Gary to be a coach until then although I certainly knew he had the credentials to do it. He had given me tips and pointers along the way and was my regular bow mechanic and tuner, arrow builder etc... I really didnt do much of that stuff at all. Up until that point I was on my best day a C or B class shooter...I wasnt gonna win much of anything but I was gonna have fun!:thumbs_up

Once I made the leap, I knew I was going to get my butt beat badly and I needed to REALLY learn how to build/tune/tweak... of course learn to shoot better... and learn the mental side of the game.... 
I turned to Gary who has an extensive and successful career in spots and 3-D all the way through the beginner up to the Semi-Pro's in ASA and lots of IBO... he's also coached several people in New England and helped coach his wife to become a top ranked FITA shooter...

In about 2 1/2 seasons through his patience and guidance I feel I have come from a C/B class shooter to a very accomplished and competitive Pro Class shooter who is now able to hang with the best on any line. This indoor season I have won several local, regional shoots, won a state title, earned well over $1000 doing it in only the first 3 months earned the respect of several local really good shooters as well as the respect of some of the top names in the game on the national scene. Most recently I tied for 11th at the nationals in Mens Pro Freestyle...

Gary helped me to visualize and set a timeline, set short and long term goals, work through the physical and most important the MENTAL side of the game and really bring me to my end goal of making the top line.

We also spent hours on bow mechanics, arrow building, tuning and tweaking and adjusting... even how to work on things (you or the bow) while on the line...all sort of tournament pressure things...really really in depth stuff that as a shooter we will all go through.

I still have work to do to be the very best but I feel like it's possible and certainly attainable.... It takes time, commitment, and effort... but MAN it's soooo worth it.

So.... 
Gary.....My Coach My Mentor My Friend.... thanks man:shade:

On here he can be found aka NCA or shoot me a note and I can get you his cell #... or his e-mail is [email protected] ( for G's Archery )

Thanks for letting me gush a tad ... if your in the area, or looking for some help, as far as I'm concerned ...he's the man.

See you guys on the line.

Chuck


----------

